# Hamm Breeders Review (Positive)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Is anyone interetested in contributing to a thread with a positive review of breeders / retailers at Hamm that stood out as being helpful or informative, or those you bought animals from that are healthy and exceed expectations? Thought it might help as a reference for future shows.... would like to keep this as positive as possible though please 


*Mike Wilbanks / Bob Clark USA* Constrictors Unlimited Bob Clark Captive Bred Reptiles - Main Page
Bought Royals & Boas. Ordered from these guys in advance via Mike. Was the second time I've bought from them. Animals were in excellent condition, fantastic prices and I will definitely be going back for more next time!

*Steve Sykes (Bjorn Aye's Table)* USA Geckos Etc. Herpetoculture - High Quality, Healthy Leopard and Knobtail Geckos
Bought Leopard Geckos. Huge healthy good looking animals, very well organised paperwork/collection and nice guy all around!

*D'Haenens Gerrit (Belgium)* index 
Bearded Dragons. Got absolutely stunning blood red bearded dragons from this breeder. 7 weeks old and huge. Eating like absolute maniacs already (got them back on monday, have already eaten 100 hoppers, 2 boxes of mealworms and about 500 boxes of crickets between the 10 in 4 days!) All the dragons came with certificate of parentage and DOB which was really nice to see. Really nice guy and a good team of friendly people at his table. Spoke English too 

*Ray Hine (UK)* In the business of breeding reptiles for over 25 years 
Leopard Geckos. Didn't speak to Ray direct but worked out a good deal with a lady at his table, and the leos are all excellent condition


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Freek Nuyt - Freek Nuyt captive bred reptiles

Didn't go to Hamm this time around but I've bought from Freek previously at Hamm on more than one occasion and have always been 100% satisfied.

Paul Harris - UK Pythons - Captive bred pythons by Paul Harris

One of the most respected breeders in the industry. Got my black-heads from him. Top notch breeder!


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been acquainted with both Bob Clark and Ray Hine for about 15 years now. Better and more trustworthy businessmen would be tough to find in this hobby/industry. They are 2 of the most professional breeders around.




Athravan said:


> Is anyone interetested in contributing to a thread with a positive review of breeders / retailers at Hamm that stood out as being helpful or informative, or those you bought animals from that are healthy and exceed expectations? Thought it might help as a reference for future shows.... would like to keep this as positive as possible though please
> 
> 
> *Mike Wilbanks / Bob Clark USA* Constrictors Unlimited Bob Clark Captive Bred Reptiles - Main Page
> ...


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

Herman Van Hellem: Royals,high end Corns..amazing quality..good prices,would always make a b-line for him at the beginning of each show to get a good deal.:no1:


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Is anyone interetested in contributing to a thread with a positive review of breeders / retailers at Hamm that stood out as being helpful or informative, or those you bought animals from that are healthy and exceed expectations? Thought it might help as a reference for future shows.... would like to keep this as positive as possible though please
> 
> *Steve Sykes (Bjorn Aye's Table)* USA Geckos Etc. Herpetoculture - High Quality, Healthy Leopard and Knobtail Geckos
> Bought Leopard Geckos. Huge healthy good looking animals, very well organised paperwork/collection and nice guy all around!
> ...


I got Leopard Gecko's from Gecko ETC and Ray Hine at Hamm this year. Steve from Gecko's ETC was a really nice guy he gave me loads of information and was only too happy to answer any questions i had. All the gecko's he was selling were huge and really good quality. Ray Hine had loads of choice (he had about 3 tables) and all of the gecko's were really big and healthy.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Igot my Irian jaya jag sib from this guy NUYTEN REPTILES on the day he was very helpful and took his time with me. The snake is in brill condition, also i have contacted him a few time by e-mail since i got back and he has answered every time and quickly. I would go to him again.:no1:


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

reinhold maugg , i have acquired chondros and me angolans from him and they were in superb condition . Best animals i have bought at these european shows ..

Pythons und Boas Homepage von Reinhold Maugg und Anna Roßbauer


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

all i can say about most of the breeders in genearal i think it wold be alot better if they had prices on the animals like the uk and american breeders had 


luke


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

thalie_knights said:


> Herman Van Hellem: Royals,high end Corns..amazing quality..good prices,would always make a b-line for him at the beginning of each show to get a good deal.:no1:


2nd that  never made march but had corns come back from Herman if that counts?
p x


----------

